# ESPN Writers say we are a point-gaurd away from winning our 17th title



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

I have faith in Rajon Rondo, but i dont think he can do it alone. I came up with this trade on on the machine which gives us a solid point guard, and gives us a ''more'' roster space to fill out our front court. I also saw on a espn column where it says the celtics need to boost up our front court.
Kendrick Perkins cant be the only guy playing the 5, what we are seeing now is a case of the 2005 phoenix suns. a high-powered offense, with little defense, and no bench.
ESPN writers suggested we make a move for Austin Croshere or PJ Brown, Croshere is a solid big that can play off the block and shoot the jumper, Brown however gives us the muscle and veteran leadership to go with his solid defense which would help our young and inexperienced bench. I like both, but i would try to get Brown over Croshere.

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/features/traderesult?players=2367~1021~11&teams=10~10~2&te=&cash=

the reason why this is a good both ways. is because as you kno houston is stacked with guards.

francis, novak, james, alston, sura, head, and brooks


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

also pat burke was released by the phoenix suns, he while become an instant fan favorite and give us another big, he can shoot the three, but has no defense whatsoever, however hes a great guy. :clap: :yay: :clap2: :cheers: :lol:


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Damn I can not wait for the season to start!


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Trip to the Finals maybe...NBA title? :lol: 

Your new roster is downright impressive on the offensive end but I just don't see Boston matching up well with the likes of San Antonio or PHX on the defensive end. 

IMO it's very very important that Ainge add some key pieces with your MLE.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

sa1177 said:


> Trip to the Finals maybe...NBA title? :lol:
> 
> Your new roster is downright impressive on the offensive end but I just don't see Boston matching up well with the likes of San Antonio or PHX on the defensive end.
> 
> IMO it's very very important that Ainge add some key pieces with your MLE.


Rondo and Perkins are known defensive commodities. KG is a beast and can easily match whatever duncan or Amare brings...lol...PP is no slouch on defense either. Their main issue is their depth....but quike frankly, i really dont see a problem with their defensive matchups at all.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

How does Alston help us on defense?

Especially considering we'd be losing our best perimeter defender in Tony Allen and one of the better rotating defenders in Scalabrine? (Yes, I said it.)


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

good point guards are not easy to get...trust me I know!


..Isn't Brevin Knight still a free-agent?


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

> good point guards are not easy to get...trust me I know!


Yes they are but Billy Knight, doesn't seem to realize.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> good point guards are not easy to get...trust me I know!
> 
> 
> ..Isn't Brevin Knight still a free-agent?


So how does Alston help then?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

aquaitious said:


> So how does Alston help then?


I would answer that, but I'm banned!


----------



## KevinDurant (Jul 18, 2007)

Brevin Knight would be a good idea. Unselfish playmaker, plays D.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

TheTruth34 said:


> the reason why this is a good both ways. is because as you kno houston is stacked with guards.
> 
> francis, novak, james, alston, sura, head, and brooks


Novak ain't a guard and is Sura ever going to play again?


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Sura is retiring.. he will never play again.

And as much as I would love to see Rafer in Celtics green, I don't think its going to happen. The Rockets are trying to trade away multiple players, not get back multiple players. There are 22 people available for the rockets roster when Chuck resigns, 23 if we can keep Deke. 

Rafer did very well for Houston last year, though some Rockets fans will complain he shot too many threes, it was because he was wide freaking open. I would have been more upset if he hadn't shot them. He's a very good passer when he is actually guarded. But because they would sag off him to guard Tmac or Yao or Battier, Rafer was usually left wide open.

I actually think that Rafer would be a good fit with the Celtics 3. But I honestly can't see a deal that Morey would accept. Hey, I am no GM though, maybe they can figure out a way to make it work. You would need to take more players in return for...??? yeah that's where my problem lies


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Charlie Bell would be ideal on this roster...but the celtics shot themselves in the foot by using a chunk of the MLE on trigger happy House. Still, I'd try a S&T with Milwaukee. Another possibility would be Knight, but, again, he might command more than the 3.8 million the Celtics can offer.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Why do you think they pulled the House deal so fast? Wouldn't it have been prudent to wait and find the best deals instead of jumping on House?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

article



> Boston Herald -
> In a rather amazing turn of events, Boston has suddenly become a desirable city for NBA free agents. Agents for legitimate veteran players were actually calling the Celtics yesterday, looking to place their clients in Boston as news of Kevin Garnett’s arrival spilled out further.
> 
> Presently, agents and league sources confirm that the Celts are looking at four point guards and five big men as they try to find the right players to support their talented trio.
> ...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

If the KG deal got completed earlier, you guys probably could have gotten Derek Fisher (Boston has good medical care for his daughters condition).


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Alston's a ****ty defender and we already have House to fill the 'why the hell did you shoot that' role. So no dice. I wouldn't mind Brevin Knight but he has less of a shot than Rondo.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Knight signed with the Clippers.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

I don't like Alston....and I have always liked Knight, but you wonder why he has bounced around. I heard Mike Gorman saying last week that he is known as a bad guy in the clubhouse...which is odd for a Stanford guy. Eddie House is not a bad pickup...and maybe with the last two spots they can get another veteran PG and a post defender, either a C/PF.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Our guard rotation is fine. The Celtics need a veteran big man and wing player.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

Yeah, we need a big. I've heard a few names. I am a fan of PJ Brown. Can Dikembe still play? Who else is out there?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Truth34 said:


> Yeah, we need a big. I've heard a few names. I am a fan of PJ Brown. Can Dikembe still play? Who else is out there?


after those 2 theres a fair drop off, guys like melvin ely and scott pollard


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

Hey, what about....(gasp) Michael Olowokandi? He'd play for the minimum. If we don't get PJ or Deke, do we bring him back for a 3rd season?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Truth34 said:


> Hey, what about....(gasp) Michael Olowokandi? He'd play for the minimum. If we don't get PJ or Deke, do we bring him back for a 3rd season?


i think its pretty likely actually, even if another signing is made... for the minimum he's at least somewhat servicable... dont want him as the primary back up though


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

well...he could be a backup center...and you could put Powe and Big Baby at PF w/Garnett at C.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Truth34 said:


> well...he could be a backup center...and you could put Powe and Big Baby at PF w/Garnett at C.


do you REAAAALLY want to have your center rotation as Perkins/Kandi when your aiming for a title?

Best off with Big guys to pair with Garnett so he can play the PF spot, someone who stays down low. he can play center when needed but its much better off having an actual center on the floor with him


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

To add to Brown and Mutombo, Mark Jackson and Brian Skinner are available.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

As the 12th man....maybe. But first go for PJ Brown and Dikembe.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

if skinner is available, should just go for skinner. skinner should be pretty cheap right? and he's much bigger than his listed height.. skinner is 6'11 and tough as nails. the guy's a great shot blocker too. everytime he's gotten minutes he's produced.

and i also love the idea of PJ Brown. I would rate Brown as #1 priority, and Skinner #2. Dikembe is a long shot due to his loyalties to houston i would think.

regarding the point situation, jesus will have to point if it comes down to it, with tony allen playing the 2. rondo would probably start but in closing minutes i wouldn't be surprised to see jesus play pg. he's played pg at times in seatle.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Truth34 said:


> As the 12th man....maybe. But first go for PJ Brown and Dikembe.


A guy like Jackson would have been the sixth, perhaps fifth, best player on the team.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

i think with PJ, Deke, Ely and Jackson all in play there will be one more big man signing, basically if they get enough servicable guys up front for a few minutes per game they can just increase the minutes depending on whos working on the night.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

If we assume Pollard has been signed, any change in the discussion?

I still think Boston needs a swingman desperately. An undrafted rookie as your primary SF backup is not a good idea..
They couldn't get Matt Barnes for a year?


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

I think Barnes went back to G-State for a year. I might be wrong though, but I think read that on ESPN's bottom line.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Barnes signed for 3.5M, one year. The Celtics could have matched that.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

More players please


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Im not sure how he recovered from injury but Jarvis Hayes might come cheap to back up the 2/3


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I would rather split the MLE between Ruben Patterson and either Brian Skinner or Mark Jackson.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Premier said:


> I would rather split the MLE between Ruben Patterson and either Brian Skinner or Mark Jackson.


Patterson and Jackson would be fantastic really, they havnt been rumored to be heading anywhere yet this off-season either


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

Marc Jackson you mean. I would love to get that moron Mark Jackson out of the announcing booth, but he's washed up.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Oh, right.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

So Knight's with the Clippers now? When did this happen


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

David_Ortiz said:


> So Knight's with the Clippers now? When did this happen


When he heard he'll have a chance to back up OJ Mayo next year.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

You can have Rafer.


----------

